# [Poll]Lenovo vs HP ?



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> The new Macbooks are downright outrageous, before at least you got a dgpu with the entry level 15 inch model in India, but now you have to shell like 200k to just get GT 750M, one can easily get a workstation with same or greater specifications at 170k. At the same time Air and 13" don't do any justice to professionals. And as for HP, they don't ship with weak processors, I guess quad core models start 65k onwards.
> 
> Edit: And they are not imitations, look at Dell Inspiron 7000 series, now that is what imitation looks like. And as for business, who said that we need to compare Envy, their are always Probooks and Elitebooks, and not to say Zbooks.



Nope. Lenovo Y510p stands tall in that category beating the Envy series in everything.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



seamon said:


> Nope. Lenovo Y510p stands tall in that category beating the Envy series in everything.



Lenovo Y510 is an exception with some cutbacks, I mean just two USB 3.0 ports(I don't think that having four would have taken a toll on price)? And touch pad that is sort of flimsy, an inconsistent built. Sure it gets it right in term of specs, but overall is not a perfect package, and yeah, no optimus too. Every laptop has its own drawbacks, and when you use that laptop in field, you will know the pros and cons, you might be finding it good for gaming and maybe in your field of studies, but for me as a university student, and that too in a field that is research oriented, I find Y510 to be not that useful, it might be to gamers(especially since we don't have choices in India) but not for someone asking for stable PC.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> Lenovo Y510 is an exception with some cutbacks, I mean just two USB 3.0 ports(I don't think that having four would have taken a toll on price)? And touch pad that is sort of flimsy, an inconsistent built. Sure it gets it right in term of specs, but overall is not a perfect package, and yeah, no optimus too. Every laptop has its own drawbacks, and when you use that laptop in field, you will know the pros and cons, you might be finding it good for gaming and maybe in your field of studies, but for me as a university student, and that too in a field that is research oriented, I find Y510 to be not that useful, it might be to gamers(especially since we don't have choices in India) but not for someone asking for stable PC.



1.Touchpad issues have been solved.
2.Lenovo Y510p supports Optimus when 2nd GPU is not inserted(le India).
3.2 USB 3.0+1 USB 2.0 is sufficient.
4.Battery life is not bad for a performance oriented laptop.
5.It's a stable laptop.
6.Your argument=Invalid.

- - - Updated - - -

Your needs represent a very tiny demographic because Y510p is very good for a college student.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*

Lack of a good hard drive , poor display , poor keyboard or touchpad , flimsy materials , even poor design can cause highly packed laptops to be a dissapointment.
Its not necessary that a workstation capable of gaming will definitely suffice in day to day normal usage.

I have not used envy series yet but HP does have good build quality.
I had HP pavilion dv2700 se , and HP pavilion DM1-4100AU.
Well designed and crafted but slightly expensive. Excellent service too.
Now thats pavilion series and an year back.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Hrishi said:


> Lack of a good hard drive , poor display , poor keyboard or touchpad , flimsy materials , even poor design can cause highly packed laptops to be a dissapointment.
> Its not necessary that a workstation capable of gaming will definitely suffice in day to day normal usage.
> 
> I have not used envy series yet but HP does have good build quality.
> ...



Y510p:
1.1 TB 5400 RPM drive but let's face who provides a full fledged SSD in India except Apple(another reason why macs are good).
2.Beautiful 1080p screen.
3.Beautiful backlit Keyboard with an okayish touchpad.
4.Aluminium body.
5.Superb Design.

HP build quality is nowhere near Lenovo. Lenovo is famous in the laptop industry for its Legendary build quality(especially Thinkpads).


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



seamon said:


> 1.Touchpad issues have been solved.
> 2.Lenovo Y510p supports Optimus when 2nd GPU is not inserted(le India).
> 3.2 USB 3.0+1 USB 2.0 is sufficient.
> 4.Battery life is not bad for a performance oriented laptop.
> ...



Let's what others have to say in regards to college level studies, and with you saying that I represent a very small demographic would mean that every student in India is studying for grades+gaming and not for innovations.

Also as for build:Review Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

The problem(s) still persists. I can back down on USB 3.0 argument since not everyone needs more than 2, but my other arguments are still valid, see the temperature readings, how would one run their laptop for like days rendering or doing simulations in that case, even if the load is moderate.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> Let's what others have to say in regards to college level studies, and with you saying that I represent a very small demographic would mean that every student in India is studying for grades+gaming and not for innovations.
> 
> Also as for build:Review Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> The problem(s) still persists. I can back down on USB 3.0 argument since not everyone needs more than 2, but my other arguments are still valid, see the temperature readings, how would one run their laptop for like days rendering or doing simulations in that case, even if the load is moderate.



That review doesn't mean anything. That laptop is the SLI model whose performance and heating effects are a very poor simulation of the Indian model.
Let me tell this to you again: Touchpad issues have been COMPLETELY solved in INDIA.
It SUPPORTS Optimus WHEN 2nd GPU is not installed.
Laptop won't get hot if if load is moderate. Softwares capable of taxing both the CPU+GPU 100% are not meant for laptops and will overheat all other laptops.

So you are basically saying that a laptop with core i7 4700MQ+GT 740m which provides same battery life as Y510p is somehow better than the latter? Duck Logic IMO.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



seamon said:


> That review doesn't mean anything. That laptop is the SLI model whose performance and heating effects are a very poor simulation of the Indian model.
> Let me tell this to you again: Touchpad issues have been COMPLETELY solved in INDIA.
> It SUPPORTS Optimus WHEN 2nd GPU is not installed.
> Laptop won't get hot if if load is moderate. Softwares capable of taxing both the CPU+GPU 100% are not meant for laptops and will overheat all other laptops.
> ...



I should not read a review to buy a laptop next time if that review means nothing, and honestly, if that 740m runs on a 128 bit bus, yup, it is better than a "pseudo-gaming laptop" because as a mainstream laptop, it does the job, and that is just not for Envy, even other laptops like Inspiron 7000 series with ULV i7 is good for gaming, if "good" is the term used with Y510 with just a single dgpu, I mean what is the point of buying it if you are not using another one in sli.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> I should not read a review to buy a laptop next time if that review means nothing, and honestly, if that 740m runs on a 128 bit bus, yup, it is better than a "pseudo-gaming laptop" because as a mainstream laptop, it does the job, and that is just not for Envy, even other laptops like Inspiron 7000 series with ULV i7 is good for gaming, if "good" is the term used with Y510 with just a single dgpu, I mean what is the point of buying it if you are not using another one in sli.



Here you go again Duck Logic.
It doesn't matter if the GT 740m has a 128 bit memory bus. The core itself and DDR3 memory makes it naturally slow. There's so much as the bus can do.
Let me clear some things to you:
1.In India, Lenovo Y510p ships with a single GPU+DVD Drive.
2.With a single GPU, the Y510p is immensely better than both HP Envy and Dell Inspiron 7000 series while still remaining cheaper.
3.With 2 GPUs, the Y510p competes with Alienware 17 with GTX 770m in performance.

- - - Updated - - -

4.SLI card is not available in india.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*

Let me ask you a simple thing, would buy a point and shoot camera with a very high pixel count and extreme zoom, or you would buy a simple looking mirrorles interchangeable lens camera. Seeing your signature, it seems that you have two laptops, one is more general purpose and one is meant for some gaming, most of the people don't have a choice to get two laptops, and so to say, a complete package is required. One can have a half baked gaming laptop, or an all rounder one, which can handle a little bit of everything. Asus offers a better deal when it comes to gaming laptop at that price range, and the screen quality of Y510 is no where near around Inspiron 7000, and stop highlighting the things Y510 have, because I know that and I have used that laptop for a brief period of time, and I never say anything conclusive about a product unless I have used it myself.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> Let me ask you a simple thing, would buy a point and shoot camera with a very high pixel count and extreme zoom, or you would buy a simple looking mirrorles interchangeable lens camera. Seeing your signature, it seems that you have two laptops, one is more general purpose and one is meant for some gaming, most of the people don't have a choice to get two laptops, and so to say, a complete package is required. One can have a half baked gaming laptop, or an all rounder one, which can handle a little bit of everything. Asus offers a better deal when it comes to gaming laptop at that price range, and the screen quality of Y510 is no where around Inspiron 7000, and stop highlighting the things Y510 have, because I know that and I have used that laptop for a brief period of time, and I never say anything conclusive about a product unless I have used it myself.



Still not making sense. Stop the duck logic!
Also comparison doesn't make sense.




> One can have a half baked gaming laptop, or an all rounder one


So Lenovo can only handle games if we do anything else in Lenovo laptops, they will suddenly become slow. Lenovo laptops can handle only games but Dell/HP laptops can handle a little bit of everything.    
As I said, Duck Logic.


Y510p's screen is considerably brighter than Dell Inspiron 7000 series'. A good brightness level is extremely necessary in glossy displays. Viewing angles and contrast level is better in Dell Inspiron 7000 series' screens because of the IPS panel. However, IPS panels offer a very poor response time.

Dell Inspiron 15 belongs to my dad. I only use the Lenovo Y500.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



seamon said:


> Still not making sense. Stop the duck logic!
> Also comparison doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, sir, you win, because I don't have any more arguments to make.
An owners prejudice is always overwhelming.

Edit: Oh, I forgot to put quotes, it should be half backed "gaming" laptop.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> Honestly, sir, you win, because I don't have any more arguments to make.
> An owners prejudice is always overwhelming.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I forgot to put quotes, it should be half backed "gaming" laptop.



Exactly! That's why you are so hell bent on proposing that Envy series is somehow better than Lenovo Y510p.
Unfortunately all your propositions were fallacies.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*

I am not an ardent supporter of any brand, nore do I advocate for one, and as for Envy, I am not trying to say it is superior, but it is not inferior either. I don't detest Lenovo. And if my propositions were fallacies, then yours might have been nothing but form of sophism, think about it; can you say anything conclusive when it comes to technology?


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



Siddhartht said:


> I am not an ardent supporter of any brand, nore do I advocate for one, and as for Envy, I am not trying to say it is superior, but it is not inferior either. I don't detest Lenovo. And if my propositions were fallacies, then yours might have been nothing but form of sophism, think about it; can you say anything conclusive when it comes to technology?



Ask away.

- - - Updated - - -

Everything I said is a tautology.
Lenovo Y510p is superior to HP Envy period.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Need Laptop for College, Video Editing and Movies/TV*



seamon said:


> Ask away.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That was supposed to be a statement, not question..
Give or take, not everyone will agree that Y510 is good or Envy is good.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

I and seamon(well I) technically hijacked a completely innocuous thread to an HP vs Lenovo thread, it centered around HP Envy line and Lenovo Y series. Subjectively speaking, I couldn't get to an obvious conclusion, so I decided to create a poll thread; while the original argument was in regards to Envy and Y series, this one is in regards to present line up from both stables. Lenovo is currently trending number one in sales and HP is sort of trying to get the old spot back. What do you think of the lineup from both the sides ? Are they sufficient to cater needs of every strata, or are they still bend on old practice of neglecting Indian customers and sitting ducks without any innovation ?


----------



## noceur (Jul 11, 2014)

HP's new Envy 15 with the 850M is definitely targeted at students with its 1.5 TB HDD and the cheaper price point of about 65K (according to a few sources). Given that bit of information, I say that HP has broken its old habit of negligence. 

BUT, Lenovo is coming back with the Y50 expected next month. Minus its cringe-worthy screen, it's a powerhouse. Lenovo has also seeped into every price point with more VFM options.

I choose Lenovo.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

I am happy with the new Envy series with GTX850m, but in HP USA site, the 850 option is available with an i5 only :/. Although there is some hope of quad core version with gtx 850m with quad core i7(they displayed such configuration in some convention or pr event). Honestly, if they go with i5, it will be a total waste.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 11, 2014)

I voted for HP only for its service,and the bad instances of Lenovo after sales that I have seen. Otherwise on purely specs to specs basis,Lenovo beats HP hands down(Y510p vs Envy 15)
I myself chose HP Envy j133tx over Lenovo due to serivce issue. Otherwise,my heart still longs for Lenovo.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> I voted for HP only for its service,and the bad instances of Lenovo after sales that I have seen. Otherwise on purely specs to specs basis,Lenovo beats HP hands down(Y510p vs Envy 15)
> I myself chose HP Envy j133tx over Lenovo due to serivce issue. Otherwise,my heart still longs for Lenovo.



After sales is a regional factor. In my city Lenovo After sales is extremely efficient.


----------



## noceur (Jul 11, 2014)

The Times of India states that the new Envy is "powered by a fourth-generation Intel Core i7 quad-core processor". Looking at the HP USA site, it looks like it will be a ULV processor. It'll give the Dell Inspiron 15R a run for it's money if the price is still 63k [TOI] when it comes out.


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

noceur said:


> The Times of India states that the new Envy is "powered by a fourth-generation Intel Core i7 quad-core processor". Looking at the HP USA site, it looks like it will be a ULV processor. It'll give the Dell Inspiron 15R a run for it's money if the price is still 63k [TOI] when it comes out.



ULVs are practically quad cores due to hyper-threading. MQs are actually OCTA-core processors.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], does y510 have switchable graphics or a single dedicated graphics card?


----------



## noceur (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree. Until the Y50 comes out, a buyer [who wants a gaming laptop with a touch screen] must settle for the Envy. If I'm not mistaken, it's better than the Dell Inspiron 15R.

On the contrary, I've heard that the Y50's screen is horrendous.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], does y510 have switchable graphics or a single dedicated graphics card?



switchable graphics

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> switchable graphics



Y510p has 3 modes:
1.Intel HD 4400 rendering mode.
2.GT 755m rendering mode.
3.GT 755m SLI rendering mode.

PS: I quoted myself.

- - - Updated - - -



noceur said:


> I agree. Until the Y50 comes out, a buyer [who wants a gaming laptop with a touch screen] must settle for the Envy. If I'm not mistaken, it's better than the Dell Inspiron 15R.
> 
> On the contrary, I've heard that the Y50's screen is horrendous.



Yep the screen of Y50 is horrendous. Not many options are available to Indians.


----------



## noceur (Jul 12, 2014)

One could always buy a non-touch version of the Y50 and swap in a better quality screen for around 5k. But it could void the warranty. Maybe MSI will become the laptop brand we deserve.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 12, 2014)

HP rockssss !!!!

ADP onsite for 3 years from HP is unbeatable ...

+ lenovo ASS sucks in most parts of the country , And Hp quality of service is unbeatable , only dell can challenge it ..  

they are a bit expensive than lenovo but it is very well justified by 3years ADP offer


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2014)

About two years ago when HP released their 2005Ax model with AmD crossfire tech , it really was a breakthrough for them in terms of low level gaming segment.
AFAIK , the laptop was poorly built but given the performance in games with cfx , it was a deal breaker.
I dont remember anyone giving competition to HP for that segment but now its obsolete.
Its not that HP always gives overpriced products and doesnt focuses on performance.
Lets consider netbooks. 
HP successfully implemented AMD fusion E series APUs in to their laptops , and their design was surprisingly very well too. And I dont think anyone else had that kind of offering few years back.
Its just about matter of time , one dominating over the other.

Recently lenovo has flooded the market with quality laptops at affordable price , so they definitely will get an upper hand.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> switchable graphics
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


is it fixed mode or Dynamic?


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

noceur said:


> One could always buy a non-touch version of the Y50 and swap in a better quality screen for around 5k. But it could void the warranty. Maybe MSI will become the laptop brand we deserve.



It will void warranty but a 95% gamut screen is possible. That screen will even be better than Sony Triluminos(72% color gamut).

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> is it fixed mode or Dynamic?



wut? ?


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

ULVs cannot be considered quad cores par se, I mean it is like, four threads on two cores, better utilization of cores, and quad cores cannot be treated same as octa ones. Another thing, if a PR release says it is Quad core, then it is meant to be native quad core, can be AMD or Intel quad, but IT will be quad core. 
(Oh, and for the above post  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]; Most of the laptops have Dynamic modes by default nowadays, and since I don't remember specifics of Y510 bios, I can't say that it have option for fixed setup, HP laptops do have(or had) option to override drivers and enable only the selected GPU, and use inbuilt exclusively for pass through.)


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 12, 2014)

HP's consumer laptop built quality as always sucked imo. The Envy series might be an exception but I haven't seen these laptops in person yet. HP's driver support also leaves a lot to be desired although Lenovo isn't that better in that area as well. Lenovo over HP anyday imo.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> HP's consumer laptop built quality as always sucked imo. The Envy series might be an exception but I haven't seen these laptops in person yet. HP's driver support also leaves a lot to be desired although Lenovo isn't that better in that area as well. Lenovo over HP anyday imo.



No laptop manufacturer maintains driver support. One should use OEM drivers.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> After sales is a regional factor. In my city Lenovo After sales is extremely efficient.



Might be,I have personally experienced in Bihar/Jharkhand and heard similar stories from friends studying in Chennai, Delhi and Goa. Infact the friend studying in DTU(Delhi) had to wait for more than a month to get his dead LCD changed.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> It will void warranty but a 95% gamut screen is possible. That screen will even be better than Sony Triluminos(72% color gamut).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you do own the laptop i believe.
if you dont know this then I would consider you to be less informed or rather a noob.


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you do own the laptop i believe.
> if you dont know this then I would consider you to be less informed or rather a noob.��



Okay. Consider me whatever you like.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you do own the laptop i believe.
> if you dont know this then I would consider you to be less informed or rather a noob.��



He he... Where's the like button!!!


----------

